# Jython Tutorial



## minimike (21. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ich habe hier ein OpenSource Webfrontend in Python geschrieben. Als Backend wird noch LDAP genutzt. Jetzt würde ich das gerne mit Jython betreiben. Einfach weil ich keine Server mit passender Umgebung habe, noch sonderlich scharf drauf bin welche zu haben. Gibt es da evtl. ein gutes Howto die Sache zu migrieren?


----------



## maki (21. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Jython-Doku sehr spärlich. Ich war letztes Jahr händeringend auf der Suche nach Migrations-Tutorials, oder auch nur Unterschieds-Dokus. Nichts. Ich musste das ganze Projekt dann komplett umgestalten, damit es mit reinem Python auch läuft.


----------

